# Ptychochromis grandidieri - Why This Particular Rock???



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

A pair of Madagascan cichlids, Ptychochromis grandidieri 'East Coast Gold' has just finished spawning. The female is resplendent in her gold breeding dress. Two days ago, a pair of P. oligacanthus spawned on this very same rock. The eggs "disappeared" the day after they were laid, and this pair immediately seized the opportunity... er, rock, for their spawning site. I wonder what is so special about this particular rock? There are plenty of others in this tank. Well, it is "front and center", and these fish are definitely "show-offs".


----------

